# My C:\WINDOWS\Installer is over 12GB what can I do to reduce this?



## Phazon (Oct 28, 2007)

My Program files only add up to about 3GB, but my C:\WINDOWS\Installer folder is over 12GB?

What do I do to resolve this?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I heard that you need the following program to get rid of it:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;290301


----------



## Phazon (Oct 28, 2007)

That thing just let you remove programs from ADD/REMOVE Programs, which it didn't say and so I used it not realising that and Removed Microsoft Office cause I don't use it anymore and now it has removed it from ADD/REMOVE Programs, but left it installed on my machine.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Are you sure, it's supposed to do more than that. 

For the record, is that Installer folder any smaller?

Note: I heard about the clean up utility from this other thread:

http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-211705.php


----------



## Phazon (Oct 28, 2007)

> Looking at the Windows cleanup utility description, it seems to say it will completely uninstall selected programs and remove all related
> files.


No it does not do that. It just appears to remove any way of uninstalling the selected program(s) and leaves them still installed on your machine.

Now please can anyone please help me. This is pathetic both my problems from my two threads remain unresolved with little feedback. I thought this was supposed to be a "Tech Support Forum". Obviously I assumed wrong.


----------



## Phazon (Oct 28, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## Dotcommie (Feb 24, 2009)

I am having a similar problem with Server 2003. Since MS standard is to have a 12GB C Drive on servers, the problem is obvious...

If your Installer folder is over 12GB, then I would start with a couple troubleshooting steps:

1) Go to Add-Remove Programs and see if any of those programs list the size of the application. Some will not, but the ones that do may provide insight to the size problem.

2) Begin removing non-critical apps and re-installing only if necessary. It's possible that one of these applications has corrupted and the Installer folder re-builds what it needs...


----------



## sabot105mm (Feb 15, 2009)

also you can look though all your temp folders windows\temp, C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\temp


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

remove your restore points


----------

